# Equipment checkin/checkout



## supermatt9 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a simple app that uses a barcode scanner to check in/check out equipment in my high school photography classroom.

Basically when a student wants to check out a camera I would scan the barcode on their ID badge, then the barcode on the camera they were taking. The item would now be checked out to them. Once they bring it back I scan the camera again and it records it as checked in.

Obviously the app would have to have some kind of inventory management that I would load in when starting out.

Anybody know of anything like this?

Thanks!


----------

